# ISA Certified Arborist- Northern VA Looking for Contract Climber work-



## outonalimbts (Jan 6, 2010)

Last Year I posted here and found some great companies to work with, This year I would like to work with some others as well. Last years contacts aren't working that much now - SO I REPOST.

My Name is Adam Wingo- ISA Certified Arborist MA-4773A, I am also a Maryland Master Logger- I own Out on a Limb Tree Service- Visit us on the web at http://vatree.com or you can call me direct at 866-987-2288. 

Since 1992 I have been working in the forestry/tree care business and have owned and operated 3 businesses. The current business has been in operation since 2002 and is A+ rated with the BBB and has been awarded the Angie's List Super Service Award for the second year in a row. 

I am primarily looking for Arborist/Climber positions- This can be a one time shot or it can be many times. I generally supply my own trained groundsman for projects. He knows exactly what I want, when, and how I need it accomplished. We have daily rates, or we have project rates. If I deem it is a project that will be completed in a day, but it takes longer I stick to the original daily rate price!

I come equipped to climb, lower and cut material, I prefer to climb, get it on the ground and leave, but I am negotiable on material processing as well, i.e.; cutting to length, etc.

I supply my own insurance- So I am the perfect choice for a Landscaping, or home builder that doesn't carry Tree Care insurance. By carrying my own insurance, I work safer, I do it correct no matter what- of course if something goes wrong I shall make a claim on my own insurance. 

I am OSHA compliant, I insist every one on the site where I work has proper PPE, and is utilizing it. Both myself and my groundsman have all PPE and utilize it at all times while working.

Give me a call at 866-987-2288 or visit VaTree.com

Thank you,
Adam Wingo
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 9, 2010)

*Last year a few companies used my services...*

They needed me just because I am certified, their projects needed me to sign off on them, or supervise the projects. This is good work and I am available for it again.

Just drop a line or call 866-987-2288.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 16, 2010)

*Still looking, Don't everyone call at once it has jammed the lines...*

What can I say, 123 have view my posting, but the telephone hasn't been ringing at all... 

What's up with that? You need to see more, Check us out on YouTube.com outonalimbtreesvc This is our channel.

Give us a call if you would like to set up an interview, I don't mind climbing that crazy tree you have been putting off, if it is a fair evaluation tree.

I was recently hired to climb an expert level Dead Oak tree directly next to a shed, 2 fences, 2 other out buildings and an apartment complex (other side of fence). It wasn't the average tree to test someone on, but it was the test.
Took a full day to get it on the ground, but it was one of those trees... 

Give me a chance, Your project will be completed, and you will be happy!

Thanks,
Adam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs_C5M8mtRE :chainsawguy:


----------

